# Santos not putting weight on back leg.



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

It started this morning. Santos was hopping around, and not putting weight on his back leg. I picked him up and moved his leg around...no problem. Only when I pushed his leg from his foot up toward his body did he yelp. I can't figure out what the problem is. Guess I'll take him in to the vet tomorrow morning. Did any of you ever have this issue show up suddenly?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Could he have stepped on something or jumped off something and hurt himself? Yesterday morning when I went to bring the dogs in, Ruby was yelping and wouldn't put weight on her front leg. I was really worried. Thought it would require a trip to the vet but thankfully within a short time she was better and running around as usual. I hope Santos spontaneously gets better as well.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, we've had that happen here every now & then they'll jump and land on it wrong. You might try massaging it and gently stretching his leg away from his body. It usually just takes some time to work its way out. Hopefully this is the case for Santos and its nothing more serious. Wishing him the best! Poor baby


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter has done that a few times. I took him to the vet last time and she thought he just pulled a muscle or something, he was fine later that night. I think they just jump to hard or something but I'd watch him.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Poor Santos. Hope it's nothing to worry about. Izzo sends healing kisses to his cyber friend (hopes to be IRL friend soon!) Santos


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Jillee did that when she was younger. She would jump up on me and i think she landed on it wrong. It was really scary she was yelping alot. After a little bit she was fine. Is Santos a jumper? Maybe he just landed on it wrong. Gentle rubs to him!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Gentle belly rubs Santos! Get well soon!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope everything is okay already. Recently Isabelle was outside and came in with her back leg up. I rotated it (she does have a grade 2 patella so I am always concerned when she limps) and she didn't yelp when I manipulated her leg. But sure enough wouldn't put anything down. She ended up having a prickly seed piece wedged between her pads. It was pretty far in so I didn't feel it until a few hours later when I messed with it again. So double check the pad on that leg as well.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Good news...this morning he's RLH like nothing was ever wrong, and man, he's fast!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Glad to hear Santos is feeling better.


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

phew! good to hear he is fine!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Yep, exactly what happened with Ruby. I'm happy you had the same result. They do scare the hell out of us though, don't they.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am glad he his back to his RLH's. It can be very scary because we just dont know what it is at times. Jillee and Gage are doing there RLH's this morning.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Glad to hear Santos is better this morning.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great news!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah Santos!


----------

